# Drywall for bathroom



## geoffthemonk (Nov 1, 2009)

Folks I am a newbie here and need some urgent help. I love in Ontario Canada. I have a contractor who is finishing my basment for me. He is using regular drywall in the bathroom except for where the shower stall will have to go (he will use concrete backer board for the shower walls). I am not too conforatable with his approach. I think he should use green board or something similar for the bathroom walls. What do experts here say about this. Is anybody on the forum familiar with Ontario building code. Does the OBC say anything about the type of drywall that should be used in the batherooms. 

Thanks a bunch in advance.

Geoff


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't speak about Ontario's codes, but personally I wouldn't get all that concerned about not using greenboard in a bathroom. As you mentioned, the wet areas should always get backerboard and never sheetrock of any kind. If your bathroom is properly painted so water never reaches the drywall there should be no concerns. One of the biggest factors in breakdown of bathroom walls is lack of ventilation of the humidity...Use your bath fan. Greenboard has a mildew inhibitor, but isn't waterproof by any means. If it gets wet repeatedly it is shot. If you get mildew, that means you have moisture in the walls and greenboard won't help you.

In short, it wouldn't bug me.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

kct is right on...there's nothing in the codes that specifies blue- or greenboard in bathrooms - in fact many installers are going away from those products - as long as there is adequate ventilation.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A free copy of an older Code Check for Canada pamphlet, page 26, no green board in wet areas , not over vapor retarder, not on ceilings with >12"o.c. framing......: http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=national+building+code+of+canada
Be safe, Gary


----------



## pbert (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree, greenboard is "water resistant" if it gets wet it will have the same affect as normal sheet rock, they also sell paints that are mildew/ mold resistant as well.


----------

